# Juicy Joes 'Juice of the Week'



## ShaneW (18/1/16)

We are launching a new initiative from this week...

Every week we will be putting a local juice on special for that week (mon-sunday) - while current stock levels last. This is to give you the opportunity to taste one of our juices at an incredibly low price.

Each week we will select one of our favourites to be the 'Juice of the Week' and to go on special at around a 30% discount.

First up its one of our best sellers... Nostalgia Red Killer! 30ml for R100 

*Remember the red shoelace liquorice… add a dash of strawberry and go back to that favourite childhood memory!*

*http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=red-killer*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (18/1/16)

Awesome! Look forward to trying out more liquids at that price! Thanks guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (18/1/16)

I just wanna know if it is as sweet as the yogichew???


----------



## skola (18/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> I just wanna know if it is as sweet as the yogichew???


Hey @Wyvern, 
It depends quite alot on your build. I find that on a standard 26G 7 wrap dual coil this juice is quite tangy with a slight candy, a la yogichew, sweetness at the end. With a dual clapton build there's much less tangyness and the sweetness really comes out. One of my favorite red licorice flavours because it's still remains very smooth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

Definitely placing a order Friday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/1/16)

skola said:


> Hey @Wyvern,
> It depends quite alot on your build. I find that on a standard 26G 7 wrap dual coil this juice is quite tangy with a slight candy, a la yogichew, sweetness at the end. With a dual clapton build there's much less tangyness and the sweetness really comes out. One of my favorite red licorice flavours because it's still remains very smooth.



Thanks @skola thats a pretty accurate description 
@Wyvern i find the sweetness pretty similar to Yogichew although as skola says it's very dependent on your build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (18/1/16)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks @skola thats a pretty accurate description
> @Wyvern i find the sweetness pretty similar to Yogichew although as skola says it's very dependent on your build.


Ok cos I am finding the yogichew very sweet in the SS build I am running. But I am already almost 1/3 of the way thru my tube that I got last week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (24/1/16)

Hai there is the special still on? It shows on the site front page but the price is R150.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/1/16)

Super initiative @ShaneW !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (24/1/16)

Silver said:


> Super initiative @ShaneW !


Lol its why I am getting a 6 and a 0 so that I can give it to a friend as a 3mg. It's for a new vapor who looooves red killer 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Hai there is the special still on? It shows on the site front page but the price is R150.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Apologies Angie... Fixed. The special runs until midnight tonight. We only have 0 & 6mg left though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (24/1/16)

No more 0mg


----------



## Nimatek (24/1/16)

Correction, you only have 6mg nic left  (in 30ml at least)

Sorry @wiesbang , early bird and all that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> No more 0mg



Sorry... Last of the 0mg just flew out the door. Only a few 6mg left. Will be getting more stock this week but from tomorrow another juice will be the 'juice of the week'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (24/1/16)

Yay, cant wait for Juicy Joe's "Giggle Juice" special later in the week. 



...kidding, just had a nice ring to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (25/1/16)

Juice of the week for this week is one of complex chaos top sellers - Troubled Monkey. 

banana and rum flavours with splashes of vanilla to round off the palette.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=troubled-monkey

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShaneW (1/2/16)

Juice of the week for this week is one of our refreshing Summer favourites Hazeworks Sunset.

Sunset will awaken a sense of holiday and intrigue, as you sit at a corner café somewhere in the world, while the sun gently wanes, and a cool breeze caresses your skin. Notes of sweet juicy pineapple fill your mouth before the refreshing exhale lingers.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=sunset

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jakes351 (8/2/16)

Hi @ShaneW 

What's this weeks Juice of the Week?


----------



## soofee (8/2/16)

@Jakes351 Its Yogi Pina From Retro Vape Co

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Jakes351 (8/2/16)

soofee said:


> @Jakes351 Its Yogi Pina From Retro Vape Co
> 
> View attachment 45242



Thanks @soofee


----------



## ShaneW (8/2/16)

Juice of the week for this week is one of our favourites and an awesomely refreshing summer Vape. 

Retro Vape co - Yogi Pina

delicious yogurt and custard blend infused with pineapple and coconut, with a refreshing taste similar to spending a summers day at the beach.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=yogi-pina

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/2/16)

soofee said:


> @Jakes351 Its Yogi Pina From Retro Vape Co
> 
> View attachment 45242


Hahaha thanks @soofee you beat me to it


----------



## soofee (8/2/16)

@ShaneW just tryna help out buddy...def one of my fav vendors from now on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (11/2/16)

Apologies to everyone that missed this one, Juice of the week stock got snapped up very quickly and the suppliers additional stock is still steeping. 

Next time get in as early as possible

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/16)

Lol, only saw this one now @ShaneW 
Yogi Pina sounds great
But too late now. Lol
I snooze I lose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (15/2/16)

Juice of the week for this week is none other than Voodoo - Zombie Blood. 

Subtle banana with a whack of strawberry and something mysterious to smooth out the edges.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=zombie-blood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (22/2/16)

Juice of the week for this week is the highly popular and staunch favourite - Nostalgia Fog Weaver. Grabbing 7 x 5 star ratings, this is an ADV for many people. 

A different approach on a well known desert, ‘Berry Crumble’ – A sugary cinnamon crust entwined with ripe berries and vanilla custard – A perfect balance of sweet and savory

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=fog-weaver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

I saw a new Juicy Joes banner on the site! Way to go guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (22/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I saw a new Juicy Joes banner on the site! Way to go guys



Thanks  We going to be trying to step up our forum participation

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ShaneW (29/2/16)

Juice of the week for this week is the really popular lemon treat -- Nom Du Plume #2 Citron luxuriante 

Lemon lush is the translation. The zest of lemon accompanied sugar, cream and hints of fruits coming through make this pie yummy.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=2-citron-luxuriante

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapefarmer (9/3/16)

Yo that "Nom Du Plume #2 Citron luxuriante" is really really good, picked up 2x30ml from JJ's last week and really enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/3/16)

Vapefarmer said:


> Yo that "Nom Du Plume #2 Citron luxuriante" is really really good, picked up 2x30ml from JJ's last week and really enjoying it!


Thanks and glad you enjoying it


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/16)

Juice of the week for this week is none other than Complex Chaos - Crusty Custard. 

In our opinion it's one of the best local custards available. Grab it this week for R100 for 30ml

With a blend of the finest vanillas, custards and creams, Crusty Custard is a perfectly light and flavourful dessert vape. A smooth and creamy custard to satisfy your taste buds.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=crusty-custard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (14/3/16)

Ooooh! Pity I'm broke as buggery, I love me some Crusty Custard!!


----------



## ShaneW (21/3/16)

This weeks Juice of the Week is the delicious Hazeworks - Cumulus

Toasted marshmallow splashed with a blend of creams, a dash of brown sugar and nom. This is a smooth full-bodied vape, with layers of toasty flavours that emerge at different wattages. Its sweet and creamy flavour will take you back to those late nights around the campfire.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=cumulus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/3/16)

Juice of the Week for this week is the highly popular Lord Snooty by Pompous Pom.

_A Blueberry Vanilla Ice Cream of pure deliciousness_

_http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=lord-snooty_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (4/4/16)

Juice of the week this week is the juice that took SA by storm and still remains a top seller - Nostalgia Yogichew.

Those soft strawberry yogurt chews you couldn’t stop eating…

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=yogichew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T. (4/4/16)

Order Placed, this is a great juice, and the weekly specials makes it easy and affordable to try various juices, received yogichew as a free sample on my previous order and simply loved it.

Thanks for the weekly specials Juicy Joes



ShaneW said:


> Juice of the week this week is the juice that took SA by storm and still remains a top seller - Nostalgia Yogichew.
> 
> Those soft strawberry yogurt chews you couldn’t stop eating…
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/4/16)

A recent addition, but we love it so much, we bumping it up to Juice of the Week without delay. 
Snatch eJuice - Dairy Queen

A complex blend of creams and fresh tart strawberries combined to make the perfect strawberry milk.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=dairy-queen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

Sounds great @ShaneW


----------



## Chezzig (18/4/16)

Following Juice of the week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/4/16)

Well today was a new record for juice of the week, sold out completely in a few hours!
Apologies to everyone who was hoping to grab some and missed out, just a reminder to get in early.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T. (19/4/16)

ShaneW said:


> Well today was a new record for juice of the week, sold out completely in a few hours!
> Apologies to everyone who was hoping to grab some and missed out, just a reminder to get in early.



Well done @ShaneW, glad I got my order in early, as always great service awesome juice and same day delivery (In CPT). Think I will refrain from viewing the juice of the week thread for now, 3 orders this month is seriously damaging my  budget.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (19/4/16)

E.T. said:


> Well done @ShaneW, glad I got my order in early, as always great service awesome juice and same day delivery (In CPT). Think I will refrain from viewing the juice of the week thread for now, 3 orders this month is seriously damaging my  budget.



Thanks @E.T. .... enjoy


----------



## ShaneW (25/4/16)

This weeks Juice of the Week is the tasty Retro Vape - Cinful

A delightful aroma that of cinnamon buns topped with frosted vanilla, which goes perfectly with your morning coffee. Its a wonderful vape without the calories!

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=cinful

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kaizer (12/5/16)

@ShaneW Has the Juice of the week initiative ended? 

This was the only thing that made me wake up on Mondays.....


----------



## E.T. (12/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> @ShaneW Has the Juice of the week initiative ended?
> 
> This was the only thing that made me wake up on Mondays.....



Not Shane, but dont think he will mind in I answer  it is still ongoing, you can just visit the site, but be warned you will spend money that you might not have on juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (12/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> @ShaneW Has the Juice of the week initiative ended?
> 
> This was the only thing that made me wake up on Mondays.....



Hi @Kaizer
It is definitely still going, this week was Nom Du Plume #1. The only catch is you need to be quick on Mondays... it has become so popular the stock is usually finished by Tuesday or sometimes even Monday afternoon.
We put 25-30 bottles up for Juice of the week and its limited to 1 per customer. To avoid disappointment rather get in on Monday morning 

PS, I do sometimes forget to post it here, you can check the home page on the Juicy Joes site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (12/5/16)

E.T. said:


> Not Shane, but dont think he will mind in I answer  it is still ongoing, you can just visit the site, but be warned you will spend money that you might not have on juice



Thanks @E.T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (9/6/16)

ShaneW said:


> Juice of the week for this week is the highly popular and staunch favourite - Nostalgia Fog Weaver. Grabbing 7 x 5 star ratings, this is an ADV for many people.
> 
> A different approach on a well known desert, ‘Berry Crumble’ – A sugary cinnamon crust entwined with ripe berries and vanilla custard – A perfect balance of sweet and savory
> 
> ...


I'm stalking this one I wanna pounce on it :')

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bearshare (7/9/16)

ETA


----------

